# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  The Neolithic revolution and haplogroups J1,J2,E3b,G2 and T.

## adamo

I was recently wondering why the agricultural revolution that took place in the Middle East during the Neolithic period propelled certain "middle eastern" markers further to success into Europe than it did others. We all know that E3b arrived from North Africa to the Balkans (southeastern Europe) and at lower % in Iberia and Sicily/Sardinia/Italy. Some E3b also migrated to the Levantine region of the Middle East. E3b along with J2, where the most successfull Neolithic markers in terms of colonizing Mediterranean Europe. J2 had much distance to travel, from the fringes of the mesopotamian world (its homeland, and where it still dominates today) all the way to parts of southeastern Europe and as far as Iberia at lower % than Italy/Greece and their respective islands, of course (excluding Sardinia.) J2-M172 seems to have had very little genetic impact in North Africa; it is hardly present there. J1-M267, the more "Semitic", "southern middle eastern" subclade of J that dominates Arabia proper, seems to have left very scarce genetic trails/impact on Europe, insignificant impact in fact. But during the Middle Ages, J1 men, and the Islam they brought with them, crossed all of North Africa with their camels, affecting North Africa at about the same frequencies that J2 earlier ended up affecting Europe. J1 affects some 25% of Algerians, 10-20% Moroccans, 20-30% Tunisians, 15-20% Egyptians etc. blood from the Arabian peninsula. As for hg G, it seems to have originated farther out, more towards Central Asia, on the fringes of central Iran, from where it would later migrate to the Caucasus from where the P15 lineage would shoot through turkey, Greece, Italy, and to northern Sardinia where it would father Nuraghic culture. G, G2 in particular, affects Europeans at very low frequencies, with a high of 15-20% in Sardinia , 15% in southern Italy (9% on a national level) and some 8% of Greeks. This may be because G originated much farther out in the first place, and even then was overwhelmed by agriculturalists in the Middle East, that out competed hg G2 and T hunter-gatherers. Same for the M70 lineage, it probably originated somewhere near Afghanistan, Tajikistan and extreme eastern Iran, not directly in Mesopotamia, but farther out near Central Asia and the Pamir knot region; from there it infiltrated the Middle East/north Africa ( Egypt and Horn of Africa in particular). From the Middle East, it infiltrated Europe at very low percentages, probably due to its "origin point" distance to Europe.

----------


## zanipolo

as stated by DNAtribes to me for how my line evolved from .........for whats its worth for me ??

http://dienekes.blogspot.com.au/2013...-caucasus.html

A possible T HG move north of the caucasus

----------


## adamo

so what does that mean?

----------


## adamo

Interesting frequencies of haplogroup T in the Middle East are 21% of Jordanians, 22% of Iraqi jews, 18% of Kurdish Jews, 50% of Tajiks in Afghanistan's logar province (2 out of 4 samples). 20% of men from Sasun turkey, 13,5% of Zoroastrians from Kerman, Iran, 12.6% of bakhtiari/Lurs from Izeh Iran, 11.5% of historical southwest Armenians, 11% of men from Abu Dhabi ( United Arab Emirates), 10% of Assyrians from West Azerbaijan province ( it is in IRAN, not Azerbaijan itself. The city of Urmia is in this province.) and 10% of Persian Muslims from Shiraz, iran (other studies listed a similar place as I mentioned but with slightly lower or higher frequencies, different study, different results.) not to mention 28% of lezgins in Dagestan, 22% of Ossetians in Zamankul, 14% of Iranians in Isfahan, 13% of Ossetians in Zil'ga, 13% of Kurmanji Kurds from eastern turkey, and 12% of Palestinians in Palestine.

----------


## Yetos

@ Adamo,

I think we might have a theme here, 

I mean comparing the road of E Hg and T HG.
they both meet with considering frequencies in Palestine/wider Levant, 
but they don't meet in such degree of Frequencies in Balkans (Italy?)
considering the Sea peoples, what do you believe?

my first thought is that T enter different time in Asia, or another road.

since i declare ignorant, I ask could T enter with Islamic expansion?

----------


## zanipolo

> @ Adamo,
> 
> I think we might have a theme here, 
> 
> I mean comparing the road of E Hg and T HG.
> they both meet with considering frequencies in Palestine/wider Levant, 
> but they don't meet in such degree of Frequencies in Balkans (Italy?)
> considering the Sea peoples, what do you believe?
> 
> ...


The epicenter of T ( M184 ) was the ancient persian capital of Susa, they where either elamites, sumerians or Uzuks, the ones that stayed, later became persians, the others went-
1 -east into Tajikistan, and Caspian areas and returned to merge with Armenians, kurds and Caucasus people like dagestans, lezkins, pontic greeks and azeri.
and 
2 -into Saudi Arabia, Levant, Egypt and east africa.

others went north to the baltic sea and other through the northern Balkans to central europe and France. Anyone who in ancient times was associated with the black sea got the most T
The ancient Italians etruscans, sabines etc are associated with the black sea

The north african , south Italy and iberian areas was brought by the phoenicians

The T ydna, USA president Thomas Jefferson routes have been from saudi arabia to egypt , then by boat to iberia, then wales and then USA

----------


## Yetos

> The epicenter of T ( M184 ) was the ancient persian capital of Susa, they where either elamites, sumerians or Uzuks, the ones that stayed, later became persians, the others went-
> 1 -east into Tajikistan, and Caspian areas and returned to merge with Armenians, kurds and Caucasus people like dagestans, lezkins, pontic greeks and azeri.
> and 
> 2 -into Saudi Arabia, Levant, Egypt and east africa.
> 
> others went north to the baltic sea and other through the northern Balkans to central europe and France. Anyone who in ancient times was associated with the black sea got the most T
> The ancient Italians etruscans, sabines etc are associated with the black sea
> 
> The north african , south Italy and iberian areas was brought by the phoenicians
> ...


so T went from Central Asia to Erythraia (Abyssinia) and not the oposite?

----------


## adamo

T originated in the Middle East/ Central Asia, from there it migrated to Egypt and then from Egypt it got to the Horn of Africa.

----------


## zanipolo

> so T went from Central Asia to Erythraia (Abyssinia) and not the oposite?


yes

T is known as *west-asian marker* which means basically old persia

*south-west asian* marker is arabia

*east african marker* is eritea, somalia, tanzania, kenya etc

*central asia* marker is kazakstan, tajikstan, uzbekistan etc

majority of europeans have west-asian marker in their admixture

I think *India is south-asian marker* ...I am unsure

----------


## Noman

My theory is that this is more of a sign of how readily they mixed with natives while spreading out. There may not even be less T contribution than G for example, but if they mixed in more readily the markers might eventually be mostly absorbed. This would depend a lot on their culture and the state of the places they migrated to.

----------


## Sile

Can anyone supply me the link which has data that T y-dna is 5% in central France as per Maciano's ydna of countries

----------


## Sile

@adamo

Unsure if you have seen link below, but the 21% of T from the link does not match anything in regards to me, that is, DYS markers ............seems like northern levant and eastern turkey areas.

http://www.nature.com/ejhg/journal/v...1192a.html#top

----------


## Twilight

> yes
> 
> T is known as *west-asian marker* which means basically old persia
> 
> *south-west asian* marker is arabia
> 
> *east african marker* is eritea, somalia, tanzania, kenya etc
> 
> *central asia* marker is kazakstan, tajikstan, uzbekistan etc
> ...


What about the Haplogroup T minority in North and Northwestern Europe? Was there some sort of trade or was it a different marker? Even Thomas Jefferson ended up with this Haplogroup after all.

----------


## Sile

> What about the Haplogroup T minority in North and Northwestern Europe? Was there some sort of trade or was it a different marker? Even Thomas Jefferson ended up with this Haplogroup after all.


as far as i know, Jefferson, came from north egypt to Iberia to Wales..............search for Drake in rootsweb, they have far more information.

Faux states that other T ( T1b ) arrived in Britain, Orkney islands and faroe islands via the vikings, the vikings picked up either slaves from estonia or along the volga river.

There is also a basal T1b in southern Germany according to Nat Geno 2.0 ...about 20%. these can clearly travel along the Rhine river to Netherlands and then to Britain

----------


## adamo

So it has been confirmed; the non-indo-European Tartessians were in fact Phoenician/Carthaginian colonizers, the same responsible for foundation of Huelva, Gadir, Tartessos, Onuba, Malaka, sexi, carmona, abdaia, ebusos, Panormus, Motya etc. and all other places where hg T is found at a higher frequency.

----------


## adamo

I would go as far as to link T with the Phoenicians of Lebanon , they migrated from the Persian gulf (legend says somewhere near Bahrain) towards the Levantine coast in pre-history and were a branch among the Caananites (Moabites, ammonites, Edomites, Jews, Phoenicians). These Caananites were the first inhabitants of the levant region. When the Phoenicians/Carthaginians migrated to Chios, Crete, coastal Egypt, parts of Sardinia, western Sicily, northern Corsica, Tunisia, Algeria, morocco, southern/eastern Spain, they would have brought along a small fraction of this T element with them, as is directly seen in the inflated European T frequencies found near sites of ancient Phoenician/Carthaginian colonization.

----------


## adamo

Genographic 2.0 has linked hg T to both Kebaran culture (Lebanon,Jordan,Palestine,northern Israel, southern Syria) named after Kebaran cave (central Israel) and the preceding Emirian culture (same general regions) named for it's Emireh points, one of the main ones having been found at Meyrouba 6 (central Lebanon); a piece of Lebanese pre-history. It's interesting to look at both these cultures on google images, they are both linked to the coastal Levant. Apparently, EARLY members of T-M70 are hunter gatherers linked to the initial spread of Kebaran culture some 18,000-12,500 years ago, a piece of Levantine prehistory. This would also explain it's high presence among Jordanians (21%) (Ammonites, Edomites?) Mizrahim Jewish diaspora groups (Kurdish Jews, Iraqi Jews, Iranian Jews) and the Phoenicians of Lebanon, a Caananite people that spread it to North African and Mediterranean European shores. It has also been established that T1a1* variants in Europe are likely reflective of more ancient Neolithic gene flow (possibly Phoenician colonization) whereas T1b variants are more likely linked to Jews proper, as seen in the case of Tras-O-Montes Portuguese Jews (15% T-M70, all of it belonging to younger T2 branches.)

----------


## adamo

Hg E-M35.1 has also been linked to the Levantine kebaran culture. Basically I am postulating an ancient Phoenician (Lebanon) origin for most T1a1* variants, along with a few Jewish ones as well, whereas T1b (T2) men in Europe are more recent Jewish arrivals in the past 1000 years (Middle Ages.) this is in regards to European and north-African T men.

----------


## adamo

The Levantine link also makes sense because M70+ is confirmed to have arisen in west Asia; turkey to Iran maximum extent and all Arabia in the south; also Levantine M70 haplotypes are the oldest. T is some 10,000 years older in turkey and Egypt than in Oman for example. I have a feeling T played a much bigger role in Levantine genetics and among the Phoenicians before the E3b/J people's arrived, to me M70+ is a piece of Levantine pre-history, at least that's what the age diversity indicates. The pre-Semitic civilizations of west Asia can be explained in part by T, but something changed across the levant within the past 5,000 or so years, leaving T relics of Phoenician colonization across parts of Mediterranean Europe/ north-Africa and a few isolated pockets such as ancient Elamite territory.

----------


## adamo

From what I heard the Tartessians where Phoenicians proper whereas the succeeding Turdetanians were later Carthaginians of north-west Africa. The Lusitanians were a Celtic group but I am uncertain of the Iberians origins (not speaking of Celt-Iberi). Certainly Ibernoi was a Celtic group in Ireland I know that much but don't know if there is a link.

----------


## Sile

> From what I heard the Tartessians where Phoenicians proper whereas the succeeding Turdetanians were later Carthaginians of north-west Africa. The Lusitanians were a Celtic group but I am uncertain of the Iberians origins (not speaking of Celt-Iberi). Certainly Ibernoi was a Celtic group in Ireland I know that much but don't know if there is a link.


yes your marker could be involved with Phoenicians.

But a paper from 2011 says basically that T which is older than R have a good chance of mutating into R1a 

part of article below

*It seems that the most surprising fact of the above data has not attracted attention.
Fact one, that the basic haplotypes R1a1 and T1 are almost identical:
The feeling that T - is an early R1a1, which mutated DYS426 12 -> 11, but DYS392 = 13 survived from ancient R1a1 (by the way, is the same and R1b).


We associate the basic haplotypes of haplogroup T with the youngest haplogroups on a tree - R1a1 and R1b1a2 the Russian Plain and in Europe, respectively:

12 12 11 - 11 11 - 11 - 11 8 17 17 8 10 8 12 10 12 12 8 12 11 11 12 (R1a, RusR)
12 12 13 - 11 11 - 12 - 11 9 15 16 8 10 8 12 10 12 12 8 12 11 11 12 (R1b1a2, E

11 12 13 - 11 13 - 9 - 11 8 17 17 8 10 8 12 10 12 12 8 11 12 11 12 (T1)

The similarity of the base haplotype subclades T1 (and other subclades of haplogroup T1) with R1a1 and R1b1a2 immediately obvious, especially in the last panel of the basic haplotypes, particularly haplogroups R1a1 and T1 (identical alleles identified).

Haplogroup T and R1a1 shares according to their base haplotypes of 8-11 mutations. This is - the minimum distance around the tree haplogroup. Distance T and haplogroup R1b1a2 on basic haplotypes - 10-13 mutations. Thus, the place of haplogroup T - at the top of the tree haplogroup.

8-11 mutations with haplogroup R1a1 - is 40600-60700 years between their common ancestors. In this case, the common ancestor of haplogroup T and R1a1 lived between (40600 +5000 +10000) / 2 = 28,000 years ago (60700 +5000 +10000) / 2 = 38,000 years ago. This - the approximate time of haplogroup R, but this pattern is not consistent with current knowledge of the phylogeny of haplogroups R and T. But phylogenetics is not consistent with the view base haplotype haplogroup. It is clear that the experts it needs to be carefully considered, and possibly make adjustments. Haplogroup T definitely does not fit into an existing tree haplogroups after a series of 2009-2011, side moves.

Literature

Klyosov, AA (2011) Haplotypes of R1b1a2-P312 and related subclades: origin and "ages" of most recent common ancestors. Proceedings of the Russian Academy of DNA Genealogy, v.4, No. 6, 1127-1195.*  

so
between T and R1a there are 9 mutations
9 :2 =4,5 = 18,000 years ( at 4000 years per mutation change)

----------


## Twilight

> Can anyone supply me the link which has data that T y-dna is 5% in central France as per Maciano's ydna of countries



Here you go :) http://www.eupedia.com/europe/europe...logroups.shtml

----------


## Sile

> Here you go :) http://www.eupedia.com/europe/europe...logroups.shtml


thanks

but I found the French Ydna split later which I sent to maciano............it shows also 5% in alsace

----------


## adamo

I have found that the T in the Veneto region/alps can be explained by two factors: 1. The Adriatic Enetoi. 2. A nearby Phoenician trading post on the Venetian coast.

----------


## Sile

> I have found that the T in the Veneto region/alps can be explained by two factors: 1. The Adriatic Enetoi. 2. A nearby Phoenician trading post on the Venetian coast.


The Phoenician trading post was tergeste ( trieste ) which was a mix of Mycenaean, venetic and liburnian traders ............but the word Tergeste is illyrian word meaning market place

----------


## adamo

What I find interesting is that certain isolated tribes on Madagascar have as high as 55% T. When looking for a source, I could only find the 700 A.D. Invasions/alliance of "Omani Arabs and shirazi Persians" that left a lasting mark on the island and promoted slave trade. I also was curious to see that the islands first inhabitants were austronesians that sailed all the way from Indonesia.

----------


## adamo

This does indeed reinforce a Persian gulf link for hg T.

----------


## adamo

The Anteony of Madagascar have as much as 22% T and 10% J1 from the Arabs I prior mentioned, a proof these two haplogroups are found more or less in the same general regions.

----------


## adamo

J1 is found at 16% in the Antalaotra and 25% in the Anteony. T1 is found in 10% of Antalaotra and a whopping 55% in the Anteony. According to the study : 

"T1 is found mainly in the Middle East (Palestine, Lebanon, Oman, Turkey, southern Iran), North Africa (Egypt, Morocco), sub-Saharan Africa (especially in eastern Africa: Ethiopia, Sudan, Tanzania, Uganda), and Europe [18,36,44–49]. It has also been described in India and China [34,40,50]." 

Notes on the high J1/T combination found: The ones associated with J1 were shared with various populations from northern Africa (2), the Middle East (6), India (3) and Europe (1). Finally, haplotypes corresponding to T1 haplogroup were shared with a population from Africa and various populations from the Middle East (6), Southeast Asia (6) and Europe (1)


"Two Median-Joining Networks were computed using data on the minimal haplotypes (DYS19, DYS389i, DYS389ii, DYS390, DYS391, DYS392, DYS393) in order to localize the Antemoro haplotypes belonging to clades J1 and T, relative to the haplotypes of these same clades in various geographic areas (Figures 6 and 7). By using the minimal haplotype, the Antemoro diversity of the haplogroup J1 is reduced to one haplotype. It was observed that this lineage was not positioned at the end of a branch (Figure 6). This haplotype is found in populations from the Middle East (Cyprus, Turkey and Palestine). On the network, the Antemoro were connected to individuals from Turkey, Cyprus, Palestine, Comoros, Dagestan, Iraq, Italy, Portugal, Qatar, Kuwait, southern Pakistan, Syria, Israel, Lebanon, Arabic, Comoros, Saudi Arabia, Ethiopia and Portuguese Jews. For haplotypes belonging to clade T (Figure 7), it also appeared that the Antemoro were not positioned at the ends of branches. Two Antemoro haplotypes were found in the Middle East (Israel, Lebanon and Palestine). Another haplotype was similar to an individual from Angola. These lineages were linked to individuals from Israel, Spain and Lebanon and on the outgoing branches Antemoro lineages were connected to individuals from Europe, Brazil, Zambia, northern Africa and Lebanon."

Haplogroup J1 is predominant in Middle East, and also very frequent in North and Northeast Africa, Europe, India and Pakistan [42][64][65]. The T1 haplogroup, found at very low frequency in the world, seems to have a Southwestern Asia origin and to be associated with many demographic processes such as the spread of agriculture, the Assyrian and Babylonian exiles and the Jewish Diaspora [49]. Its presence in eastern Asia could be due to commercial and cultural exchanges via the former Silk Road [50]. Currently, it is found mainly in the Middle East but also in eastern Africa, northern Africa and probably in other regions that have been in contact with these geographic areas. However, the J1 Median-Joining network on the minimal haplotype showed that the J1 haplotype in the Antemoro corresponded exactly to those found in individuals from Cyprus, Turkey and Palestine (Figure 6) and was close to some haplotypes from the Comoros. The study by Msaidie (2010) [43] on Comoros populations showed the presence of haplogroups J1 in this area and the author deduced from Comoros populations haplogroup frequencies analysis that the gene flow would be compatible with an origin from Iran. We can thus assume that these haplotypes appear to have a common genetic origin. The Median-Joining network for T1 haplotypes links these lineages to Israel, Lebanon and Palestine. These results are also consistent with the low FST values between Anteony and Antalaotra and populations from Middle East/Southwest Asia. The combination of these two lineages (J1 and T1) tends to converge to an origin in the PERSIAN GULF or Middle East.

Study name: 


Tracing Arab-Islamic Inheritance in Madagascar: Study of the Y-chromosome and Mitochondrial DNA in the Antemoro.

----------


## adamo

Also this link must be read. Only then will you understand the link between the Arab slave trade on Madagascar and Persians from the straight of Hormuz region, including, yes, Oman and United Arab Emirates.

http://www.e-family.co.za/ffy/Remark...deorMarred.pdf

read it and a clear link will be made between Madagascar slaves and the Persian gulf (Omani Arabs and shirazi Persians). It is stated numerous times that the slave trade took place from Persian gulf since forever.

this is a very old document. The Wikipedia map was correct, Persian gulf is highest T concentrations.

----------


## adamo

It may just be associated with Zoroastrian Persians and agnostic mandeans; pre Islamic middle easterners that may have been whipped out. Basically the straight of Hormuz between southern Iran and the tip of Oman was everything for centuries in terms of the original Arabic slave trade, with Hormuz being the main port. Long text on the origins of slave trade on Madagascar, worth a read.

----------


## adamo

Now that I think of it, it has a VERY Persian gulf distribution; Oman (10%) United Arab Emirates (10%) parts of south-west-central Iran (10-15%).

read on history of Arab slave trade on Madagascar (T is VERY present in multiple tribes that claim middle eastern/Arab descent.) 

http://www.e-family.co.za/ffy/Remark...deorMarred.pdf

if T is so present on Madagascar, parts of Mozambique, Somalia, Ethiopia, it is because of Arabic genetic input from the slave trade. This document zeroes in on the slave port of Hormuz in the Persian gulf as the source for these "Arabs" found in the source of gnostic mandeans, Zoroastrian Persians and Persians in general.

----------


## adamo

What I think is these T men were ancient Elamites that turned into Zoroastrians and resisted Islamic religion so many fled to India and other places, always a possibility.

----------


## adamo

In other words, if T is present at 20-55% in certain tribes on Madagascar, and the only middle easterners to reach the area were Omanis and Persians....it's evident where this T would have come from. The prior austronesians of Indonesia (nor any other group to reach the island) would NOT have brought such a high concentration of T1 haplotypes (Omanis and the Persians DID). There may even have been "arabized jews" among them and several tribes have legends of being founded by Saudi Arabians from Mecca, but the overwhelming bulk were Omani Arabs and Persians. The T1 haplotypes in the above study found in the Antemoro people correlate heavily with samples from "Israel, Lebanon and Palestine" which is mighty suspiciously similar to Phoenicians if you ask me. Their founding legend though says that their origins are to be found in men from Mecca (Red Sea coast, western Saudi Arabia.)

----------


## adamo

Particularly I see a link between Zoroastrians that developed out of Elamite civilization for likely T candidates, as they later migrated towards India as well.

----------


## adamo

Another interesting thing is that these migrants were pinpointed precisely, coinciding with multiple studies: Omani Arabs (8%), Abu-Dhabians of UAE (10%), Shiraz Persians (10% T), Kerman Zoroastrians (14%), Izeh Bakhtiaris/Lurs (13%). Urmia Assyrians also have 10%. South-west Armenia (12%). Iraqi region of Al-Qadisiyah actually had 9% and same for Kurds of kurdestan in one study. One study found 14% of Iranians from Isfahan, 13% of eastern turkey Kurds and 12% of Palestinians. A few isolated sites in the Caucasus had quite elevated frequencies such as the Lezgins of Dagestan (28%).

----------


## Sile

> Another interesting thing is that these migrants were pinpointed precisely, coinciding with multiple studies: Omani Arabs (8%), Abu-Dhabians of UAE (10%), Shiraz Persians (10% T), Kerman Zoroastrians (14%), Izeh Bakhtiaris/Lurs (13%). Urmia Assyrians also have 10%. South-west Armenia (12%). Iraqi region of Al-Qadisiyah actually had 9% and same for Kurds of kurdestan in one study. One study found 14% of Iranians from Isfahan, 13% of eastern turkey Kurds and 12% of Palestinians. A few isolated sites in the Caucasus had quite elevated frequencies such as the Lezgins of Dagestan (28%).


Latest percentage of T in assyrians............note the top 4 markers , all migrational to europe

N=120--(1/16/14)
25.0%	--	R1b
17.5%	--	J1
15.0%	--	T
14.2%	--	J2
7.5%	--	E1b1b1
7.5%	--	G
4.2%	--	R2a
4.2%	--	Q1b
*2.5%	--	R1a*
0.8%	--	F
0.8%	--	L
0.8%	--	I2

----------


## mami

Hello ,
my name is Mami and I comme from Madagascar .
I have read about these dna's Malagasy with his haplotypes groups .
So , I want to suggest that I've heared by the family about our ancestors .
They were in Egypt with Moise and went to Israel .
After , they went to Babylon as the Bible says .
After , they went to Yemen and Burma , India to Borneo and Madagascar .
So , we are too the last tribe of Israel like Bnei Menashe , benne Israel , jews of Yemen , falashas ...
Some of us were converted recently to our original religion : the judaism .
So , can the science proove this exodus ?
Thank you .

----------


## LeBrok

> Hello ,
> my name is Mami and I comme from Madagascar .
> I have read about these dna's Malagasy with his haplotypes groups .
> So , I want to suggest that I've heared by the family about our ancestors .
> They were in Egypt with Moise and went to Israel .
> After , they went to Babylon as the Bible says .
> After , they went to Yemen and Burma , India to Borneo and Madagascar .
> So , we are too the last tribe of Israel like Bnei Menashe , benne Israel , jews of Yemen , falashas ...
> Some of us were converted recently to our original religion : the judaism .
> ...


 Yes, with science of population genetics of ancient people. In the future, but not yet, will be able to trace everyone's ancestry to the group, but most likely to many groups of origin. If you are really curious about your origin, I advise you to do a genetic tests in companies like "23andMe". You will learn a lot about your genetics and it should answer your question whether you a related to Jews.
Welcome to Eupedia Mami.

----------

